# ACPI thermal shuts the machine down on boot

## DrSpirograph

After booting into my shiny new 2.6.2 kernel, I'm finding that it's shutting down the system as soon as it launches INIT, the reason given is along the lines of

 *Quote:*   

> Critical temperature reached 57C, shutting down.

 

I checked out my BIOS and my CPU is actually at 67C according to it. The BIOS has a temperature shutdown threshold, which I've tried increasing, but it doesn't help.

As my system has been running the last 2 days under kernel 2.4 doing an emerge -u world, I would say it's been running at least at that temperature for 2 days, and is fine as a result, so I think it's safe to leave it running at this temp.

My question is, how do I convince ACPI of this? I realise I could just recompile the kernel without the thermal support, but I'd like to leave it in there in case something does go wrong (like the fan breaking)

The ACPI doc mentions a file in /proc that can be used to set the critical temperature, but I don't get a chance to set that as init shutsdown as soon as it's started.

I could try compiling thermal as a module, but I suspect that doing so will cause the /proc entry to disappear until the module is loaded, at which point it will probably shut down before I can write the correct value to the file.

----------

## jetblack

 *DrSpirograph wrote:*   

> I could try compiling thermal as a module, but I suspect that doing so will cause the /proc entry to disappear until the module is loaded, at which point it will probably shut down before I can write the correct value to the file.

 

I would do that, but don't autoload the module. Load it manually after the system has booted. It should be pretty quiet (and cool) at that point, so you should be able to mess around with the settings without having it shut down on you.

You may also want to try an earlier 2.6 kernel, to see if this is possibly a recently-introduced bug.

----------

## DrSpirograph

 *jetblack wrote:*   

>  *DrSpirograph wrote:*   I could try compiling thermal as a module, but I suspect that doing so will cause the /proc entry to disappear until the module is loaded, at which point it will probably shut down before I can write the correct value to the file. 
> 
> I would do that, but don't autoload the module. Load it manually after the system has booted. It should be pretty quiet (and cool) at that point

 

Not necissarily, yes if I was booting up after the computer had been off for a while, it would be cool, but if I'm rebooting the machine then it will already be hot. After all, that's how I found this problem in the first place - when rebooting to try and load the new kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> You may also want to try an earlier 2.6 kernel, to see if this is possibly a recently-introduced bug.

 

I've had this with 2.6.1 and 2.6.2 so far, but I'll check it out.

----------

## jetblack

 *DrSpirograph wrote:*   

>  *jetblack wrote:*    *DrSpirograph wrote:*   I could try compiling thermal as a module, but I suspect that doing so will cause the /proc entry to disappear until the module is loaded, at which point it will probably shut down before I can write the correct value to the file. 
> 
> I would do that, but don't autoload the module. Load it manually after the system has booted. It should be pretty quiet (and cool) at that point 
> 
> Not necissarily, yes if I was booting up after the computer had been off for a while, it would be cool, but if I'm rebooting the machine then it will already be hot. After all, that's how I found this problem in the first place - when rebooting to try and load the new kernel.

 

Does it idle that high? My fan kicks in when I boot up, but turns off almost immediately when it's done. I would hope that if you let it sit for a few minutes after booting, it would not be at a high enough temperature to trip the thermal warning. If it is, then it's almost certainly a bug in the driver.

----------

## TeleTommy

My Asus M2400N also reboots after init when ACPI is compiled in the kernel.

How can i see the reason for that? (logfile). On the screen, i can't see anything because it's to quick for my eyes  :Smile: 

I think, your problem could be the same reason.

----------

## jetblack

Make sure that you have kernel debugging compiled in, and you should see the output in /var/log/messages.

----------

